# What kind of duck?



## eidson (Jan 7, 2015)

Seen some bigger ducks this morning in big water. It was 8 to 12 of them, some of them was sitting on stumps that was maybe 10 inches out of the water. Looking thru the binos they appeared to be black and white on the throat area of the neck. The white looked like it run from the brest area to the bottom up the bill. I tried to look it up but not much luck on that. What yall think it could be?


----------



## across the river (Jan 7, 2015)

eidson said:


> Seen some bigger ducks this morning in big water. It was 8 to 12 of them, some of them was sitting on stumps that was maybe 10 inches out of the water. Looking thru the binos they appeared to be black and white on the throat area of the neck. The white looked like it run from the brest area to the bottom up the bill. I tried to look it up but not much luck on that. What yall think it could be?



I think what you saw was an anhiga, which is a close cousin of the cormorant.  Not a duck, and not legal to kill, although fish hatcheries around the country wish you would shoot them.

http://naturalhistory.uga.edu/~GMNH/gawildlife/index.php?page=speciespages/species_page&key=aanhinga


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Take a pic through the binos with your cell


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 7, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> Take a pic through the binos with your cell



That is a lot harder to do then it sounds!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Practice, got some boat registrations from gun and run yahoos, works


----------



## eidson (Jan 7, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> Take a pic through the binos with your cell



It was still early so idk if it would work. Was only few minutes after light and they was about 300 to 400 yrds from me. When they was flying around and landing in the water. They had the longer looking neck and different looking beak.


----------



## eidson (Jan 7, 2015)

across the river said:


> I think what you saw was an anhiga, which is a close cousin of the cormorant.  Not a duck, and not legal to kill, although fish hatcheries around the country wish you would shoot them.
> 
> http://naturalhistory.uga.edu/~GMNH/gawildlife/index.php?page=speciespages/species_page&key=aanhinga




This pic maybe close but the ones I seen had a more of a distinct white line up the neck toward the head. That's what stuck out the most even in low light at 300 plus yrds.


----------



## cfuller6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Think somebody's tossing a line ...though I did work a group of 9 pintails In GA 2 weeks ago. They circled twice and did the signature sail from way out only
To touch down about 50 yards from decoys. Arrived in Arkie today and lots of Pins here so i wouldn't be surprised if there's some significant #'s of uncommon species down in GA with this weather. 
Good luck hope you get em, don't Call much and use a small spread


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 7, 2015)

Cormorant


----------



## across the river (Jan 7, 2015)

cfuller6 said:


> Think somebody's tossing a line ...though I did work a group of 9 pintails In GA 2 weeks ago. They circled twice and did the signature sail from way out only
> To touch down about 50 yards from decoys. Arrived in Arkie today and lots of Pins here so i wouldn't be surprised if there's some significant #'s of uncommon species down in GA with this weather.
> Good luck hope you get em, don't Call much and use a small spread



Nothing in his description other than white on the neck in anyway describes a pintail.


----------



## Josh0031 (Jan 8, 2015)

Loons


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 8, 2015)

Josh0031 said:


> Loons



Loons don't stand on a stump, don't think they ever stand on anything


----------



## cfuller6 (Jan 8, 2015)

across the river said:


> Nothing in his description other than white on the neck in anyway describes a pintail.



Bigger ducks , longer neck, distinct white lines from lower neck and upwards toward the eye .....how does this not describe a pintail? Loon yes maybe but I don't think loons would fly in a group and sun on the stumps . 

No need for the short comment either


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 8, 2015)

I had to laugh, this reminds of folks who would call the office and say "What kind of snake is in my garage?".  Then they would try to describe it and when I'd tell them I couldn't identify any snake over the phone unless it had rattles on it, they'd say "Do you want me to kill it and bring it to your office?".    

NO!

 One of the biologists in another section actually got bit by a copperhead in that setting.

Seriously, there are a few good waterfowl guides available that are inexpensive or you can get a decent bird book for a few bucks that you'd find helpful.  It's really hard to describe a bird in a narrative that others can identify for you.


----------



## Josh0031 (Jan 8, 2015)

jay sullivent said:


> Loons don't stand on a stump, don't think they ever stand on anything



That's true I didn't think about that lol I'm going with cormorant


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 8, 2015)

True uptonogood, but you can narrow bird species down pretty good by their behavior alone unlike snakes.

If


----------



## eidson (Jan 8, 2015)

Josh 31 that bird looks very close and even may be what I seen. It was either Loons or Pintails. Maybe I can get a up close look this weekend.


----------



## eidson (Jan 8, 2015)

Is this Loon bird big like a goose or like the size of a mallard, anyone?


----------



## across the river (Jan 8, 2015)

cfuller6 said:


> Bigger ducks , longer neck, distinct white lines from lower neck and upwards toward the eye .....how does this not describe a pintail? Loon yes maybe but I don't think loons would fly in a group and sun on the stumps .
> 
> No need for the short comment either



He also said they were "black", had white extending "to the bottom up the bill", some were sitting on stumps in "big water", and they had  a "different looking beak."  I don't think anyone else's first thought was he was "tossing a line" by trying to make people think he had seen a group of pintails.


----------

